# Root Damage



## EvryScarHasAStry (Mar 15, 2007)

Okay I was transplanting My biggest and healthiest plant and... well to make a long story short I ended up holding my beautiful plant by the stem with its pitiful roots hanging there looking all massacred. I assume I managed to tear off about half of the taproot... The plant is pretty young, doesnt even have the five bladed leaves yet, only three blades on the leaves. My question is, is it going to survive? Is there anything I can do for it? I feel terrible, half drunk, and just completely annoyed with myself. You know, when it really comes down to it, it feels like killing a part of yourself. I loved that plant. The most in fact, he/she... it was my favorite plant. Any advise, should I just smoke it?


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 15, 2007)

give it a chance to recover mj is a hardy plant they can take a battering at times. i once snapped a plant by accident  . tied it back together tightly and it healed. smoking it now would be piontless as there's no thc content yet. good luck i hope it survives.  :cool2:


----------



## EvryScarHasAStry (Mar 15, 2007)

I know theres no thc but I'd still smoke it... sort of like a funeral in my point of view. I'd never just toss it out on the ground or in the garbage. It's as close to the lights as possible, and its in MG soil now, I'm actually playing it music too, ha ha, but hey, I'll just take care of it the best I can and hope it pulls through. Thanks HerbiJesus.


----------



## guru_gil (Mar 17, 2007)

I would also reccomend a root booster, House & GARDEN makes one (very $$$) so does BioBizz (about 20$ for a pint) both work well.  Zone by Dutch Master is more of a nute uptake assistant imho.  Give it a chance to grow, they dont call it 'weed' for nothing.


----------



## EvryScarHasAStry (Mar 17, 2007)

Ya I was thinking about that. For some odd reason it hasn't really seemed to effect the plant that much though. It's only been two days but still, it only drooped a little bit. But I still know I caused extreme root damage. I assumed it would be wilted and falling over by now but it seems to be doing fine. I'll let time be the judge though over the next couple weeks. Thanks guru.


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 18, 2007)

if u ripped half the taproot off, ur pretty muchEDITED FOR LANGUAGE personally i'd start over, or see if u cant take it for a clone? i've done it. takes longer but it works.


----------



## EvryScarHasAStry (Mar 18, 2007)

Ya I just bought new lights today to get rid of those stupid flourecent tubes and I got a good look at my plants and the one is looking pretty bad, I'm just gonna let it go, if it dies it dies but I'm not gonna kill it cus it's still making my room smell nice, ha ha. I bought some cfl's today though, (26watts, 1600 lumens, 6500k) I've got one directly over each of my plants... I'm wondering if one is enough, and how long it will take before I have to get more? My plants are only like 5 inches tall.


----------



## EvryScarHasAStry (Mar 26, 2007)

Just as an update to one of my plants getting like half of its main root and hundresds of the little ones around it, ripped off... It's still alive, and it started lookin pretty bad but now it looks better than it did a week ago so I think that's a sign its going to live... That and the roots growing out the bottom of the new pot. Marijuana is definately a weed, and I love it.


----------

